# Corsair AX850 defekt!



## streetjumper16 (10. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich glaube mein Netzteil ist defekt!
Immer wo ich es einschalten wollte liefen fur ca. 1 sek die leds an und es war alles wieder aus! Das gleiche auch beim uberbrucken... 

Hier mal das Problem als Video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtweJzYC5zY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

 Jetzt habe ich es gebraucht gekauft und es ist keine Garantie mehr vorhanden ohne Rechnung...

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man da vielleicht etwas machen kann ? Habe keine Lust mir ein neues zu kaufen da mir auch das Geld fehlt...

LG


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

RMA auf corsair.com Einleiten und das mit der Rechnung erklären, meist ist man recht Kulant und macht einen Tausch.
Sorry für die Verzögerung, aber bei solchen Anfragen bitte direkt wie im Support FAQ vorgehen!


----------

